# Valetpro PH Neutral Foam & Orange Pre-wash & Citrus Bling



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

With my stash of snow foam reaching critical levels it was time to find a different product to try.
Having read threads about the Valetpro PH Neutral Snow Foam - it was time to find out first hand if its any good.

So I thought I would buy a gallon in the interests of research and humanity, then I thought a possible sample run coming on and bought a case
On the other hand orange prewash may be cool too - and wait citrus bling 
After greg has emptied my credit card and the stuff had arrived - it was time for a play (naturally)

One Karcher 3.99 and one standard foam lance - no huge PW or tricks up my sleeve.










First off I thought I would try the orange pre wash (wax safe)
Mixed to the weakest ratio and sprayed on HALF a panel (car hasn't been washed in a week)










*Pre wash the right hand side *










*Left on for a couple of minutes and PW off the WHOLE panel*










*Now I know what you are going to say - A wet back car always looks clean .

Ok doubting thomas's amongst us - Car rinsed with 0 PPM filered water and left to dry NATURALLY in the sun.*










*
After about 10 - 15 mins in the sun it has all but dried. 
This is the Right hand side (pre- treated & rinsed)*










*
This is the Left hand side - (untreated - just PW)*










*So very impressive cleaning really from the weakest mix of Orange Pre-wash.
Ideal 'contact free' cleaning - a god send on a black car.*

*Time for some foaming action!

I had a read of the label - 25ml per car.

OK so how much is 25ml ? I mean usually I fill the foam bottle up an inch.

Time to measure exactly 25ml out - it barely covered the bottle of the bottle !!

OK then - topped up with warm water and got this :*










*after 5 mins ended up with *










For those of you wondering about the huge spoiler on the back - its the sports model ok 

*Out of numerous foams I have tried this has the most thickest , clingy(but not too clingy) consistency I have seen- And don't forget thats 25ml :doublesho:doublesho
200 snow foams per gallon !! cool !*

*
Now my last piece of ammo was citrus bling .

What is citrus bling ? More like what isn't it !!*










*Its a Fast Wax (use neat)
Its a glass polish
Its a QD
Its a Clay Lube*










*As a clay lube you water it down 16:1 - that means you get 85 Litres of lube for £35.00
Compare that to last touch (3.78L @ 1:1 dilution gives you 7.56 Litres) @£20.00*

*So again in the interests of science I clayed my van bonnet (again) only waxed it on Friday :wall:
Cracking Lube :thumb:
Polished my windows - Easy on / off with 1 MF - No residue :thumb:
QD 'd the rest of the van :thumb:
Fast waxed my car :thumb:

Four big thumbs up from me 

The colour / depth change over the black paint I have only ever seen once before to that level - and that was Z8 !

Cracking group of products (and there more !) - and well worthy of a sample if I do say so myself  *


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I think you've gone every so slightly overboard on using your DAD stickers! :lol:

Nice review though, I have some Citrus Bling that Iain sent me a while back and I still havn't used it!


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

That rear wing must create some serious down force


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> I think you've gone every so slightly overboard on using your DAD stickers! :lol:
> 
> Nice review though, I have some Citrus Bling that Iain sent me a while back and I still havn't used it!


Had some stickers done before xmas to brighten the unit up instead of a tree !

If you could see in the windows for all the foam - there are some stickers there too 

You can never have enough DAD stickers :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Seen a Saxo with a bigger spoiler :lol:

How did you apply - spread out the Bling as a fast wax? How long did it take to cure? Was it easy to remove in the sun?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

did you get much cleaning from the foam alone?

I havent used it yet, but did try the Citrus pre-wash and got good results, although not up to the BH foam by itself


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Seen a Saxo with a bigger spoiler :lol:
> 
> How did you apply - spread out the Bling as a fast wax? How long did it take to cure? Was it easy to remove in the sun?


Sprayed a very small amount onto panel the wiped with MF until it disappears really (just like you would with a QD)

Found it best in the sun to do small area at a time , say half my door , very fine mist and hey presto!
First panel I put on far too much - its another 'less is more' product as you find out the hard way


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> did you get much cleaning from the foam alone?
> 
> I havent used it yet, but did try the Citrus pre-wash and got good results, although not up to the BH foam by itself


TBH it was hard to tell exactly , as when black paint is wet it looks 'clean' anyway until it dries out.
If I had more time I would have left it to dry just after foaming to see.

That said there was visible dirt trapped in the foam - so It must have been doing something :thumb:


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Alan where did you get all the products from?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

swompdonkey said:


> Alan where did you get all the products from?


valetpro


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Ahh thanks and local not bad..


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

no probs mate :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I expected this to be a sample thread when i saw the title  (1 of each, ta!)

Nice product and Results!!


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Stormos said:


> I expected this to be a sample thread when i saw the title  (1 of each, ta!)
> 
> Nice product and Results!!


Now that sounds like a triffic idea


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

If so i would highly commend both products for a sample at least.


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Whistle's to my self quietly..


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Stormos said:


> I expected this to be a sample thread when i saw the title  (1 of each, ta!)
> 
> Nice product and Results!!


Now you come to mention it


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Now you come to mention it


Drum roll


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Citrus Bling looks like a must have product with having so many uses - having said that, that's only a good thing if it's not a 'jack of all trades, master of none' - which I'm sure it's not?

I take it the QD was diluted at the 1:8 as opposed to to the 1:3 ratio otherwise it would be just the same as the glass cleaner?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Did u say citrus bling samples


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> The Citrus Bling looks like a must have product with having so many uses - having said that, that's only a good thing if it's not a 'jack of all trades, master of none' - which I'm sure it's not?
> 
> I take it the QD was diluted at the 1:8 as opposed to to the 1:3 ratio otherwise it would be just the same as the glass cleaner?


Well I have to say - it does everything it says on the tin !

Very economical and effective clay lube - effective QD - Great glass cleaner and the fast wax is instant bling :thumb:

I went mid field and went for 1:5 ratio :thumb:


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

It just sounds so good and easy one stop shop..


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will do a sample run of Citrus Bling with Bilberry next week

pH neutral shampoo & Orange pre wash is on the samples run for this week if anyone wants to try before you buy :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Citrus Bling with Billberry, ill defo have that ill pay now lol


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmmm on route for this weeks and cant wait for next weeks bling offer.. Thanks Alan:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Good to see your in the ValetPRO club Alan.
I've been using ValetPRO stuff for a while now and I find it's all very good.

I've only washed the Van with pre cleaner and foam (only by Superspray) for the last 2 months now and it's alway looked clean afterwards. Never felt the need to get the buckets out. The vans only had a coat of Vics on all that time and it's still going so the ValetPRO range seems very kind to LSP's while being very good at cleaning.

Loving the rear wing!!


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Glossmax said:


> Good to see your in the ValetPRO club Alan.
> I've been using ValetPRO stuff for a while now and I find it's all very good.
> 
> I've only washed the Van with pre cleaner and foam (only by Superspray) for the last 2 months now and it's alway looked clean afterwards. Never felt the need to get the buckets out. The vans only had a coat of Vics on all that time and it's still going so the ValetPRO range seems very kind to LSP's while being very good at cleaning.
> ...


What ratios did you use the pre cleaner and foam in the super spray?? I've just got one and would be interested to see what products work best with the SS


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

10-1 with the orange pre spray through a 5L pump sprayer.
About 75ml of Snowfoam in the SS and filled up.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

What effect does Citrus Bling have on a cars LSP?
It seems quite a good product if its kind to waxes etc.....


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Citrus Bling is a LSP. It will do no harm.


----------

